# Edward Klingener Fishing Pier



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Is this the name for the new pier in Ocean City? I saw it under NJ Hot Spots. Not much of a write-up and no pic, but I just sent a pic and write-up for the new pier to Sand Flea. Anybody out there know for sure?


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I beleive you are referring to the OC longport pier. I am pretty sure they are different spots.

Longport is supposed to be a really good spot for rubber lipped, buck toothed crab crushers. My very favorite fish. I might try there a few time this spring when I can't afford to go on the Mohawk.


----------



## Eric G

They are definately different names and places.

The Klingerner pier is at the end of Somers Point. It has the nickname "gay pier" for those visiting the pier at night but not fishing. Fishing is medioarce off the pier anyway.

The "new" Ocean City-Longport fishing pier is in Longport. Its at the base of the Ocean City Longport Toll Bridge. It has the sinks & hand pump, gazabo, porta-johns, etc. There's talk of naming it after ex-Congressman/Ambassoder Hughes of Ocean City. It was built & maintained by the Cape May County Bridge Commission as a permit condition to allow the construction of the OC-Longport toll bridge.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Thanks Eric. I will give it a try in the spring. I have some friends who live in a barn that said they did well there for tog this past fall.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Eric!

Thanks for the clarification. The new pier is great; I hope people respect it enough to keep it that way. I saw a couple of nice stripers caught off the end by guys using cut bunker, but most people were there for the tog. Did see the Duke of Fluke out of Sommers Point anchored up, fishing towards the pilings for the new bridge, but they didn't hook up. It might be worth trying herring chunks in the Spring (this method works for stripers off of Capt Andy's gas dock in Margate.) If you go to their website and click way back on the 2002 pics, you'll see some of the stripers the owners (Ron and Patty) and the dock attendants caught on slow days....


----------



## Eric G

Lot of barn stickers all over the porta-johns. Lot of RFA & striper camera stickers too!


----------



## Duke of Fluke

One of the bulls in the barn said something about the beginning of the pier being washed out. Apparently the pier is now fenced off and closed. Boo hiss!!!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Sheesh! Is there ANYTHING in Ocean City that DOESN'T get washed out every winter? I guess the local poachers will be the only ones catching tog in the Spring....


----------



## Eric G

LP-OC Pier Update

from the AC Press

"Sinkhole bars access to pier at old O.C. bridge"

By PAT ARNEY Staff Writer, (609) 272-7204, E-Mail

EGG HARBOR TOWNSHIP - Wave action and erosion from recent storms caused a large sinkhole in the walkway to a popular new fishing pier adjacent to the new Ocean City-Longport Bridge, a Cape May County official said Monday.

"You need a pole vault or something to get across" the sinkhole and onto the pier, Cape May County Engineer Dale Foster said. The hole is about 20 feet wide by 15 feet long and 7 feet deep.

The pier juts 500 feet into Great Egg Harbor Inlet from the Atlantic County side. The Cape May County Bridge Commission owns the pier, which it created from part of the old Ocean City-Longport Bridge.

The fishing pier opened in September, two months after the new $55 million bridge, and is fine, Foster said. But the walkway to it was closed when the sinkhole developed as a result of the Presidents Day weekend blizzard.

The February storm caused a loss of slope-protection riprap from in front of the abutments - where the bridge actually goes onto land - and began eroding the material under the abutments, Foster said.

"It's only sand, so it doesn't take long for wave action to eat it away," he said.

Walker Diving, a Hammonton contractor, will begin making emergency repairs to the slope-protection system today, Foster said.

"We need to stop the erosion that's causing the sinkhole before we can fill in the sinkhole," he said.

Foster hopes the bulk of the slope-protection work can be completed this week and the pier reopened by mid-April.

The repair cost initially was pegged at $50,000 just for the slope-protection work, Foster said. But that was before a lot of additional riprap material was lost in last week's wind-driven, full-moon high tides.

Meanwhile, Atlantic County's fishing pier under the Somers Point-Longport bridge on Longport Boulevard remains open, Atlantic Count Executive Dennis Levinson said.


----------



## woodie

Hi, we've fished that spot for years and the new pier is great but.....very,very busy..and on low tide the water is very shallow. Because of the huge crowds and limited parking my wife and I need more options. Please,listing other hot spots in this area would be helpful...Thanks


----------



## Eric G

Check out the "Hot Spots" click on the lleft side banner, then click NJ.

Your answers are there


----------

